# Homeschooling and the totalitarian state



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2005)

I understand that few people here like Dr R.J. Rushdoony; that's okay, I am sure they will appreciate his contribution in at least one regard.

Yesterday I was reading the new version of Chalcedon Foundation--Faith for all of Life. It celebrated fourty years of Dr Rushdoony's ministry. "Yea, even dead he still speaketh." Among the fascinating biographical articles was one on his role as a homeschool witness.

At the time--and when I get the article I will be more precise--the State was cracking down on private education (it made LBJ's "Society" look bad) and persecuting homeschoolers. Dr Rushdoony started appearing as "an expert testimony" in courts and the result was the turning of the tide (perhaps temporarily) for homeschoolers. While perhaps not carrying the day overall, it did stop the Lord High State from breathing down their necks.

I talked with people who knew Dr Rushdoony (and were not favorable of him generally). However, they admitted that when he appeared as an expert witness in court against humanists, naturalists, Darwinists, and other forms of Satanic and man-exalting reliigion, he annihilated them in court (he was a presuppositionalist, btw).

I started thinking of even though people think we Christiann Reconstructionists are wacked out, what influence this man had for the Kingdom of God!

PS: I will post specifics later.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 11, 2005)

You mean Christian Reconstructionists are not _whacked out?_ I thought they were avowedly _whacked out_ and not ashamed of it.
:bigsmile:

BTW I can appreciate Rushdoony's works even if I don't embrace them hook, line and sinker.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> You mean Christian Reconstructionists are not _whacked out?_ I thought they were avowedly _whacked out_ and not ashamed of it.
> :bigsmile:
> 
> BTW I can appreciate Rushdoony's works even if I don't embrace them hook, line and sinker.



I consider Christian Reconstructionists to be the Reformed "Shock Troops" (given our ferocity in debate). We engage the humanistic enemy lines, break break their ranks, and allow the more respectable Reformed people to mop up the field.

Edit: I am not ashamed to be whacked out!

[Edited on 9--11-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## crhoades (Sep 11, 2005)

Wasn't sure if you got Faith for all of Life or not...It was an excellent issue. Looking forward to Friday's conference even more now. It'll be weird to move beyond the PB and meet all of the whacked out people in person and worship with them. I really don't know any theonomic thinking people outside of the board.

I really liked the article, "The Story of an Idea" by Christopher Ortiz as well as the picture of Rushdoony and Van Til together. I too have some differences with Rushdoony and defininitely reside closer to Bahnsen's thinking but it would be hard to argue against Rushdoony's contribution.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Wasn't sure if you got Faith for all of Life or not...It was an excellent issue. Looking forward to Friday's conference even more now. It'll be weird to move beyond the PB and meet all of the whacked out people in person and worship with them. I really don't know any theonomic thinking people outside of the board.
> 
> I really liked the article, "The Story of an Idea" by Christopher Ortiz as well as the picture of Rushdoony and Van Til together. I too have some differences with Rushdoony and defininitely reside closer to Bahnsen's thinking but it would be hard to argue against Rushdoony's contribution.



RTS's library has all of the past issues; that is where I read it. I am going to reread it again. Btw, does your vehicle have a cassette player or CD player?


----------



## crhoades (Sep 11, 2005)

CD Player. I do have a cassette player and mp3 player with an FM transmitter, so we'll be able to listen to whatever. Are you still testing until 11 or 12?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> CD Player. I do have a cassette player and mp3 player with an FM transmitter, so we'll be able to listen to whatever. Are you still testing until 11 or 12?



That is correct. I have a hebrew quiz at 11. However, you would probably be very interested in the RTS bookstore. In other words, I doubt you will be bored because they have much good to look at.

[Edited on 9--12-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 18, 2005)

*Dr Rushdoony stood in the Gap and defended Christian Education against the totalitarian state*

To hear his son speak of his father's war against humanism was moving, to say the least.

Here are some applicatory quotes from Rush's _The Atheism of the Early Church_ on education, particularly Rush's defense in court and on behalf of the simple, down-home, country families who, while knowing they were right in their divine calling to educate their children, lacked the urbanity and sophistication to articulate their cause.

Rushdoony: "As I appear in court after court it is distressing to me to see Christians on trial, when we have so much lawlessness in the world. I became more than a little upset {Editorial note: I became enraged. These are the types of people I grew up with. --J.B.A.} some time ago at the trial of two brothers, Wimbricka and Joseph Padgett, In Georgia. They wree farmers, adn they were Christian saints, with simplicity and clarity of faith and dedication that was profoundly moving. In fact, if I wanted a picture of the best of America and its character, this is it.

But they were on trial for criminal charges {are you angry yet?}, because they were teaching their children at home. The evidence was clear and embarrasing. These kids were years ahead of their government school colleagues. Such behaviour could not be tolerated by the school superintedent...I was very happy to hear the judge say, "I will write something and deliver it later, but I will say here and now that I regard this trial as a disgrace." He said to the State Attourney, "You knew what you were doing when you brought people of this caliber into court. I do not take kindly to it!" (Rushdoony, 12-13).

Legend has it that Bahnsen came down to Louisiana for similar reasons and the naturalistic prosecuting attourney looked at the judge and said, "I don't know how to respond to this."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

The _Washington Post_ just had a recent "expose" on the _dangerous_ influence of the "Christian Right" on the Charles County, Maryland School Board. It seems that -- gasp! -- the female chair_man_ homeschools her children. How, oh how, can she do such a shocking thing?? This is a clear, clear violation of Jefferson's "wall of separation." What's next? The Taliban comes to America? Oh the humanity...


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The _Washington Post_ just had a recent "expose" on the _dangerous_ influence of the "Christian Right" on the Charles County, Maryland School Board. It seems that -- gasp! -- the female chair_man_ homeschools her children. How, oh how, can she do such a shocking thing?? This is a clear, clear violation of Jefferson's "wall of separation." What's next? The Taliban comes to America? Oh the humanity...



An outspoken secularist at my old college was conversing with a dear ladyfriend of mine and was telling her about the extremities of homeschoolers (like they would shoot abortionists, etc) blah blah blah. She kindly informed him that she was homeschooled.


----------

